# Denver City, TX



## Tar-Elendil13 (Aug 1, 2005)

I went to Denver city, TX! Best described as the middle of nowhere next to the oil rig, I went there to visit my karate instructor and his family. They are cardinals fans (Arise, Astros fans, and hang the infidels) but I love them anyway. I should give a bit of background info. For those who don't take Tai-Kwon-Do, when a person recieves a real black belt, not one that you just pay for, it creates a bond between yourself and your instructor. So I visit him at his Christian Karate School. Hannah was as cute as ever, and I got unexpected surprises. Dallas Fisher, son of Master Mickey Fisher, and Tyler Hwang, son of Grandmaster Jack Hwang, were there. Cole, my instructor's son, also was there. We did VBS, and on Friday, Grandmaster Jack Hwang himself came to see his son in Denver City. The Grandmaster is the highest ranking blackbelt in Tai-Kwon-Do. On one of the last days I was there, I had Jack Hwang and Tyler (Tyler is kind of my friend now, he liked it when I didn't pass out from sparring) and all of my instructor's family sign my gi (uniform). It was awesome. I also met a girl named Reckell. She is um... just a friend. Reckell, on the off chance you might be viewing this, call me. You have my number.
TE13


----------



## Talierin (Aug 1, 2005)

Stupid Texas, stealing city names from Colorado again I see. They've even stolen my real name! (which is Katy)


----------



## Tar-Elendil13 (Aug 1, 2005)

Look, Texas Rocks! In my not so humble opinion anyway. It has everything. Mountains, deserts, forests, hill country, plains, prarie,, and more beach than practically any state. And it has the friendliest people around.

TE13


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 3, 2005)

Texas shmexas.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13 (Aug 3, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> Texas shmexas.


Texas still rocks, as does the Astros and the CSA.


----------

